# Today in the Fishroom ~ 4/10/08 P. Breidohri



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Some nice shots of the Paratheraps Breidohri:










Awesome colors



















Still learning the D300. This was shot fith a flash at F22 with an ISO od 100. There are three additional LOWER settings below this. Amazing camera.










I received my new D300 and have been playing with the settings for the past week or so. Unbelievable camera. Here's a couple shots of the P. Breidohri shot at an ISO of 3200. Note the minimal noise and detail...color.



















These (like most I shoot) are at a 200 ISO.



















The detail in this photo just blows me away.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

very nice


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh, Jeeeeeeeze.

These are really stunning. 
If I had the smarts for any terminology and applying that, I would really love to get into photography. I have a nice camera, just don't know how to use it properly. Shame.

But these? These are amazing. And the Breidohri is brilliant. I absoluely love the 7th photo. These are by far some of my favorite photos I've ever seen here. :thumb:


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

AWESOME pictures Mo. Do you collect cameras as well or do you sell your older models once you get newer models.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

I have pretty much every camera I ever owned. Last count five digital SLR and eight 35mm cameras. I don't colect them...just never thought about selling them.


----------



## ford (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome pics :thumb:


----------

